# Spare/Scrap Trailer



## MD_Electric_Bass (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a brand new boat trailer that, upon being rear-ended 15 minutes into a 45 minute trip home from the boat trailer dealer, has since been deemed totaled by the insurance company. I was provided the funds to buy a replacement and told to do as I pleased with the "totaled" trailer. Its a load-rite 1600Gw jon boat trailer for a 16 ft boat. What would be the best way to salvage the most out of the trailer and have spares for my new trailer? The "totaled" trailer is minimally(visibly) damaged aside from broken taillights and a bend/bow in the frame of the trailer. 

My plan is to scrap the frame after pulling the tires, bearings, tongue jack, bunks, and anything else worth salvaging for spares to have on hand. 

If you would, please help me make the most of this and let me know how I should go about stripping the trailer before scrapping the remains...

Thanks!


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd take it to a trailer place and see if it can be salvaged. You will get way more $ for it if it is, in fact, salvageable. An insurance write-off and a real write-off are two very different things.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 10, 2017)

Depending on how bad the bow is on the frame it may be salvageable. If it is not too bad it may be saved and you can then sell it whole to someone that may be glad to get it. A frame shop can straighten some very bad bends in a frame. I bought a boat from someone one time that had bought a boat and trailer but didn't need the trailer so they threw it over the fence in their yard into the woods to rust away. I took it and managed to get it home to rebuild it and put a much needed coat of paint on it. You may even be able to sell it "As Is" for the parts or to be rebuilt. The right person can work wonders on something they need. If you do scrap the frame, you may want to keep the axles, hubs, wheels, landing gear and any other bolt on or easy to remove parts especially if you have another one just like it. They may come in handy. You can even sell them if you wish.


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 11, 2017)

On reflection, call Load-rite and ask them what to do. They may be able to provide you with a fix. My trailer snapped on a sharp corner(rusted out) right where the tongue meets the rest of it. Had it welded up and it is stronger than new. Still have it.


----------



## MD_Electric_Bass (Feb 11, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> On reflection, call Load-rite and ask them what to do. They may be able to provide you with a fix. My trailer snapped on a sharp corner(rusted out) right where the tongue meets the rest of it. Had it welded up and it is stronger than new. Still have it.



Thanks for the replies. As far as selling the totaled trailer, I wasn't sure if I was able to sell it after it being deemed a total loss. I also wasn't sure if it would be a liability to sell it and then if something went wrong with it, the buyer would look back at me. 



KMixson said:


> Depending on how bad the bow is on the frame it may be salvageable. If it is not too bad it may be saved and you can then sell it whole to someone that may be glad to get it. A frame shop can straighten some very bad bends in a frame. I bought a boat from someone one time that had bought a boat and trailer but didn't need the trailer so they threw it over the fence in their yard into the woods to rust away. I took it and managed to get it home to rebuild it and put a much needed coat of paint on it. You may even be able to sell it "As Is" for the parts or to be rebuilt. The right person can work wonders on something they need. If you do scrap the frame, you may want to keep the axles, hubs, wheels, landing gear and any other bolt on or easy to remove parts especially if you have another one just like it. They may come in handy. You can even sell them if you wish.



As far as the damage to the trailer, lets just say that I may or may not have made a 5 hour round trip drive to pick up my boat the weekend after it was hit and totaled. It gave me no issues, and like I said, the only visible damage at this point is the very slight bend 
on the tongue. 

If I can safely, legally and with a clean conscience sell this trailer, then I would likely take that route. Would there be issues for someone getting the trailer titled?


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't know how it works but cars/trucks are often times sold with a "salvage" title after having been totaled by the insurance company but then repaired by a new buyer. This happened a lot after hurricane Katrina where cars were submerged in the flooding. Calling your state DMV could probably find the answer for you.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't scrap it.
Bent tongues can be fixed fairly easily. A frame shop can straighten it or a new piece of steel can be welded on to replace the bent tongue.


----------



## Ryzen (Apr 22, 2021)

I wonder how is your boat trailer doing after all these years?


----------

